# Canning jar lids - where to buy?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am looking to buy lids in bulk. Bpa free. I do have some rattlers but was thinking of stocking up on the metal lids also. Any ideas?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Try e-bay.
Search for "Ball canning lids" or whatever you're looking for in terms of brand.
Sort by price from highest to lowest.
Skip the collector jars but otherwise, you'll see bulk lots of lids.

Not sure how prices are now but here's what I got in 2010 if it helps you:
Ball Regular Jar Canning Lids 60pks of 12 Lids =720Lids
Ball Regular Jar Canning Lids 60pks of 12 Lids =720Lids
Ball Wide Mth Jar Canning Lids 36pks of 12 Lids=432Lids

1872 lids delivered for $299.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

You're in Pennsylvania?? I get mine from Mennonite and Amish stores.
I have a few small shoe boxes full.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You already have the Tattlers which was going to be my suggestion but if you don't already have spare gaskets you might want to pick up some. I ruined a few when I overfilled some jars. Did I ever mention how much I hate autocorrect.

I also save the lids from new cases and use my Tattlers. This has become my main source of new metal lids but I probably don't want as many as you are looking for. The metal lids are used for gift jars.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Try Lehmans. You can buy bulk lids and bands if you need them.

https://www.lehmans.com/product/bulk-canning-dome-lids/canning


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OMGosh!! I just checked lids online at walmart and kmart--Kmart, $3 a box, WM, $5 a box on sale!!

Praise be that I stocked from Mennonite/Amish stores a few years ago.

I do know that the best price here in Ky. was Priceless IGA(not IGA) for jars, but not sure about lids.
Wow, just wow!! I am shocked at these prices.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JayJay said:


> OMGosh!! I just checked lids online at walmart and kmart--Kmart, $3 a box, WM, $5 a box on sale!!


A box of 12? If so, damn, that's really expensive at 40-cents per lid. The ones I mentioned earlier in this thread were 16-cents each.

I wonder if post harvest season (lets say October - January) is the best time to buy.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

That's the price for a box of 12 here. They have become very expensive. Canning jars have gone way up too. A case of pint jars used to be $7 and now they are $12.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I need to stock up. Had a good bit but then ended up buying a crate full of apples last year. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a cheaper place to get them, lol. Do you vac seal your stock or just let them in there boxes and call it a day?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Do you vac seal your stock or just let them in there boxes and call it a day?


I just leave them in the boxes _but keep them in a climate controlled area._


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't checked in a while, sorry to hear the prices went up that much!

I bought over a hundred cases of half pint and pint, wide mouth jars from my local HW store. 20 cases at a time fit my little car. The price was just at that $7 mark. Lids... Don't recall but it was comparable to online and I could pick them up locally. Besides, who doesn't like to browse a hardware store! I just kept extra jars and lid boxes in the 'storage room', some folks call it a spare bedroom I think. It just sat there empty. Folks who come to visit can either pitch a tent, sleep on the couch or better yet, come visit an ornery old man for a spell then leave. I ain't taking in no boarders.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Related to jar purchases more than lids but does everyone else save the boxes the jars come in? We do (and even keep the plastic on) as it makes for easier storage as we can then stack cases or easier to transport jars.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Related to jar purchases more than lids but does everyone else save the boxes the jars come in? We do (and even keep the plastic on) as it makes for easier storage as we can then stack cases or easier to transport jars.


I cut three sides of the plastic, just above the cardboard, so I can flip it back over as a lid to reduce dust.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Woody said:


> I haven't checked in a while, sorry to hear the prices went up that much!
> 
> I bought over a hundred cases of half pint and pint, wide mouth jars from my local HW store. 20 cases at a time fit my little car. The price was just at that $7 mark. Lids... Don't recall but it was comparable to online and I could pick them up locally. Besides, who doesn't like to browse a hardware store! I just kept extra jars and lid boxes in the 'storage room', some folks call it a spare bedroom I think. It just sat there empty. Folks who come to visit can either pitch a tent, sleep on the couch or better yet, come visit an ornery old man for a spell then leave. I ain't taking in no boarders.


Same here Woody--if they don't mind sleeping on the floor or cot with wall to wall shelves, welcome!!
I have two bedrooms like yours.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks. I need to stock up. Had a good bit but then ended up buying a crate full of apples last year. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a cheaper place to get them, lol. Do you vac seal your stock or just let them in there boxes and call it a day?


The room with my stocked lids is sort of temp-controlled...meaning I close the vent in winter, open in summer --no heat in winter, a/c in summer.
I did nothing to the boxes.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> A box of 12? If so, damn, that's really expensive at 40-cents per lid. The ones I mentioned earlier in this thread were 16-cents each.
> 
> I wonder if post harvest season (lets say October - January) is the best time to buy.


I've checked for that and there are none left after canning season.
I think you need to be at the right place at the right time and I never am!!

And I hope those here know there are lids for storing jars on our coffee, mayo, peanut butter jars.
Large fit wide mouth and regular fit regular jars.
I love them for refrigerated jars like pickles--don't have to take off ring and lid when using.

https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Regular-Mouth-Storage-Caps/dp/B0000BYC4B
they can get expensive; why buy when free on our peanut butter???


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JayJay said:


> And I hope those here know there are lids for storing jars on our coffee, mayo, peanut butter jars.


We use those but also use and re-use regular flats (lids). IMHO, they're fine for re-use so long as it's not actually for canning and just for storing things.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks. I need to stock up. Had a good bit but then ended up buying a crate full of apples last year. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't a cheaper place to get them, lol. *Do you vac seal your stock or just let them in there boxes and call it a day?*


Vacu-seal what , the cases of canned goods? Or are you talking about individual jars? Why would you need to?

I did the cut three sides on the original packing plastic. Never cut the whole way back, maybe half way. Jars in there were easy to get out and to slip the full ones back in, never had much of a problem with it.

My AA 930 would fit 36 half pints (three cases) and I made the shelves so I could stack 3 high. If I didn't harvest 3 cases worth, I canned anyway put what I had on the shelves. A couple days later, harvest more, can them and fill the partial case and add the full one on top. Extra's went next to them on the same shelf. I'd only put the month and year on the end of the case, didn't label each jar. Label was "String Beans 7/15". Besides, even a moron like me could look at them and hopefully recognize them as beans. I was surprised at how fast the empty jars would accumulate. New lids and back in the empty cases as they became available.

Apples. Have a funny story about the first time I harvested to make cider. It seems someone told me it takes a 5-gallon pail to make a gallon of cider. Me, never having done it said great! Grabbed two buckets and went to an abandon orchard a piece down the road. Cut a piece of 2x12 to fit between the wheel well and put it behind it in the truck. Off I went! I heard that you need bruised and other wise ugly apples too, for a good cider. Went to picking. Worm hole? No problem, cut the apple in half and tossed the side with the worm in it, other side went in the bucket. I filled the back of the truck up, some were rolling in front of the board. Forget how many buckets I counted. Went home and grabbed enough cases of gallon bottles (4 to a case). Open the truck door, my lab "Sweetheart" hops in and off to a guy who would press it for 10 cents a gallon. We get there, he comes out to the truck and we burn one. He asks what I am going to put the cider in. I pointed to the 4 or 5 cases of gallon bottles. He started laughing and asked what would I do with the rest! Huh? I had extra bottles, by my pail count. Anyway, he sent me up the road to someone who had 60gallon barrels that had some sort of juice concentrate in them. Back we go and start unloading.

Now, if you have never been to a commercial press, it is well worth the trip! We grind and dump them into 3' x 3' pallets with burlap on them, folding it over each filled one. Put another pallet on, fill, burlap... Cider starts flowing. I put the hose into the bung on the barrel. Well, let me tell ya, that barrel filled much faster than I ever imagined it would!! He stopped the press and cider was going everywhere as I tried to pinch it off!!! Don't remember how much his end was, don't remember what he put it all into either, sorry. But I gave him some cash and we set off. I never really expected to have quite this much cider, what the heck was I going to do with it? I didn't have near enough jugs or crocks to ferment it in. Thinking back, it was just like in the Robin William's movie, "Paradise" or something. What's his name goes back to his room and there is a HUGE bag of pot. He is really excited then reality hits... What is he going to do with it, it was too much!

So, on the way back home, the long way. Stopped at everyone I knew "Want some cider? Bring a jug!" They would come out with a glass or a pitcher, I'd syphon it full them move on. I hardly put a dent in it! What to do... Cider Party at Woody's this weekend!!

Bunch of regular folks show up, we drink cider and some unknown clear liquid I had around, smoked some, lots of picking and the firepit was never idle. Next day, around noon, I get up, step over folks and check the barrel. Didn't even look like we drank any!!! So, being the Woodchuck, hit the local grocery. Bought several large boxes of raisins, dozen oranges and a few secret ingredients. Rough chopped the raisins, cut the oranges, scraping them on the side of the bung and everybody went into the barrel! I just happened to have a large assortment of the air traps and capped her off. Stuck a dipper in for a taste now and again... Hard cider party at Woody's this weekend! put pitchers in the freezer... Drank right from the barrel, some smoking, picking, and the firepit was never idle.

Next day, around noon... Jumping Gehosafat! Is this a magic barrel or something??!! We drank off that bad boy most of the winter. Took the remainder and happened to have a copper pot. Juuust enough acid in it but not enough to bring the copper taste with it. Never another year like it. I heard that the apples were especially juicy due to the weather or something.

Good Gravy! I have to try to learn to do Yes or No answers or maybe one or two sentences, not ramble on so. sorry.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

canningsupply.com
PG0142C	Ball® Dome® Widemouth Lids, Case 36 Dozen $159.50
PG0132C	Ball® Dome® Canning Lids, Reg., Case, 36 dozen $108.24

I got mine quite a few years back, but the case lot sure was nice.....I now just replace what I use each year, keeping a case of each in stock, just in case. 
I did notice that they are easier to get if ordered in Feb.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> We use those but also use and re-use regular flats (lids). IMHO, they're fine for re-use so long as it's not actually for canning and just for storing things.


I do reuse lids for my jars of dehydrated foods.
And then if I need, can with those lids because the rubber is still good.
As long as the rim is undamaged.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Big Lots has Golden Harvest lids for $1.50 per box. This weekend is their 20% off sale so they are $1.20. I got all on the shelf. They work as well as Ball or Kerr. The GH pints were $6.40 with the discount. Got all of those also. 7 cases.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A friend of mine reuses lids and has done so for decades. He also uses the jars he gets food in at the store along with their original lids. He is in his late fifties and grew up doing this as a kid. Large family little cash.

Yes, I know. Just file this away for a day when you have little option. 

Another thing you might consider is using your old lids from pressure canning for your vacuum sealing. If it seals you know immediately. If it doesn't seal chuck it and put on another one. Worse case you lose a few seconds.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Big Lots has Golden Harvest lids for $1.50 per box. This weekend is their 20% off sale so they are $1.20. I got all on the shelf. They work as well as Ball or Kerr. The GH pints were $6.40 with the discount. Got all of those also. 7 cases.


Thanks.........


----------



## pmondo (Jul 15, 2016)

348 lids per sleeve $54.99 or a case of 3,142 for 424.33
http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Bulk-Canning-Lids-Regular-Mouth-P167.aspx

better then Lehman 345 for $69.99


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the price but they don't list any brand on their product(s).


----------



## pmondo (Jul 15, 2016)

either does Lehman they even say they are not ball
and when price shopping who care about brand name


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

pmondo said:


> either does Lehman they even say they are not ball
> and when price shopping who care about brand name


I do. I'm not paying Ball prices for golden harvest lids. If you don't know the brand you may be "paying for **** shoes and getting cheap walmart shoes". Huge quality difference.

**** is a banned word? Why?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

dollar general stores is $i.50 and local discount is $1.35. I know the owner so i get him to order me cases of lids and jars so he will give me a 20% discount.


----------



## preppingfor6 (Jun 18, 2014)

Keep a eye out at family dollar store I got them last year when their summer stuff went on sale for $0.12 a pack needless to say I hit every store in my area. In total I ended up with a little over 300 packs and I will be watching out for them this year too. It was just the lids not the lids and rings.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

preppingfor6 said:


> Keep a eye out at family dollar store I got them last year when their summer stuff went on sale for $0.12 a pack needless to say I hit every store in my area. In total I ended up with a little over 300 packs and I will be watching out for them this year too. It was just the lids not the lids and rings.


i do check there, but i have never seen them marked down.


----------



## preppingfor6 (Jun 18, 2014)

timmie said:


> i do check there, but i have never seen them marked down.


Only one store that I went to had them with the mark down most stores didn't know they was on clearance and they also had them with the new ones so had to check upc. If I find them this year i will post it here.


----------

